# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Ingresos obtenidos por operaciones eventuales comprendidas en las normas de promoción del Sector Agrario

## alanemilio

SUNAT mediante Carta N° 197-2007-SUNAT/200000 ha precisado que a fin de determinar si los ingresos obtenidos por operaciones eventuales constituyen o no ingresos netos por actividades no comprendidas dentro de la Ley N° 27360 que aprueba las Normas de Promoción del Sector Agrario, deberá verificarse en cada caso concreto si tienen su origen o provienen del ejercicio de actividades distintas a las de cultivo, crianza y/o agroindustrial.    SUNAT indica que mediante el Informe N° 044-2005-SUNAT/2B0000 señaló que se consideran ingresos netos de las actividades no comprendidas dentro de la Ley N° 27360, a los que provengan del ejercicio de actividades distintas a las de cultivo, crianza y/o agroindustrial.   Por ello, a fin de determinar si los ingresos obtenidos por operaciones eventuales constituyen o no ingresos netos por actividades no comprendidas dentro de la Ley N° 27360, deberá verificarse en cada caso concreto si tienen su origen o provienen del ejercicio de actividades distintas a las de cultivo, crianza y/o agroindustrial. Temas similares: Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas? Mincetur potenciará sector exportador con mayor promoción y reducción de costos logísticos Las mypes  y  el sector agrario Minam publicará normas para implementar Programa de Ecoeficiencia en Sector Público

----------

